# Bertha



## lyn (Feb 7, 2010)

This is my Renault Master T35 camper. '88 I got Bertha on ebay, had to fly to Edinburgh to get her and drive her the 500 odd miles back home! My friends decided I had really lost the plot this time! lol She got her name from a kids programme which had a machine they used to put rubbish in and it would makes all these weird & wonderful noises and produce something useful.

Well, as she is so old and noisy that is why I gave her the name.

lyn

First time I have attached a photo


----------



## Neckender (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one Lynn, .

John.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 8, 2010)

looks great, hope u have a lotta fun in her


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Lyn,
van looks great, hope you all have many wild nights in her.
After a service put some cataclean in the fuel tank, will do the old engine a world of good.

Happy Camping


----------



## marzy (Feb 8, 2010)

Great van lynn, looks like a Bertha.


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Lynn

She looks fine to me!

I finally named our Hymer this weekend-"Humphrey" after Humphrey Cushion from Hickory House, as he's grey and white just like Mr Cushion. (Always thought Humphrey a little strange but after watching clips on the internet-the whole program was warpped!)


Paula


----------



## bigboack (Feb 8, 2010)

Great name lynn, ours is called Big Bertha. as shes a 6 bertha. Happy wilding by the way.


----------



## lyn (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I had her nearly 3yrs now and we have had quite a few trips. Always leave early for our camping trip to Scilly and have a few stops on the way to Penzance. Liam (now 14) is too big to share the only double bed so I have adapted the front seats to make a bed. Although I have a Fiamma awning that is going to make way for a drive away one.

She has a 'Surfstream  RC Conversion' and the layout is so well thought out as there is masses of storage, loo/shower room, cooker fridge etc. This is my 'retirement' home. Can't wait!!

Off to Stranraer in her tomorrow, just hoping I don't have problems as since they drained the tank to do some welding last year I have had trouble starting her

Looking forward to meeting up with some of you sometime.

Lyn


----------



## lenny (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one Lyn,hope you have many more years of wilding with her


----------

